#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Beerfest Asia 2011

## slimboyfat

Anyone in Singapore over the weekend might like to try out Beerfest Asia 2011...

Beerfest Asia returns for the third time in 2011 from 16 to 19 June Appealing to both exhibitors and the many beer lovers in Singapore and around the region, visitors get to enjoy over 250 different beers from all over the world at affordable prices from as low as SGD 3 under three marquees. 30,000 people are expected at Beerfest Asia 2011.  

For the trade industry, besides having the opportunity to engage and exchange dialogue with other industry colleagues and promote their products, Beerfest Asia 2011 continues with the tradition of the Asia Beer Awards in its sophomore year and for the very first time, the Asia Brewers Conference will be held on the trade day (16 June 2011) of Beerfest Asia 2011.  
Further complementing the experience are the outdoor bazaar with a delectable range of food and games. Jam-packed with classic festival activities, there is something for everyone at Beerfest Asia.   

Beerfest Asia 2011 - Home

I am going on Sunday (from 1200 to 2200) and will be bringing my camera and some sick bags.

----------


## kingwilly

> and some sick bags.


that's what the gutter is for

----------


## Chairman Mao

Will there be beer maidens?



But Asians?

Jezuz, I might go.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

^^They'll cane ya.

----------


## Chairman Mao

^ Jezuz, I'm there.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Mao, your not German are you?

----------


## Chairman Mao

Depends, do they have glass coffee tables there?

----------


## Gerbil

The "Double Arrogant Bastard" 11.2% looks good  :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

Cascade    Premium Lager              
 6    Drunk Men                                        Australia 
            Cascade    Premium Light
            Crown    Lager
 Foster's 
Pure    Blonde 
 Red    Rock              
            Redback
 Victoria    Bitter             
 James    Boags 
Coldstream    Apple Cider             
Hawthorn    Pale Ale

This is australias contribution all gin's piss

----------


## slimboyfat

Personally I will be aiming my sights at the Belgian beers

----------


## Butterfly

^ good call, strong and nice

----------


## LooseBowels

^Belgian beers not belgian qeers , leave it alone it makes you blind  :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

How were the beers on sunday slim ??????

----------

